# Weed ID. Taking over lawn!



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey TLF. What do I have here?
I only saw one photo online saying Maple tree. Is that true?

How to wipe it out?


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

looks like a baby tree to me. I'd think cutting the grass over and over and it will die.


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

Difficult to tell from that angle. I get them in my lawn as well and I'm certain it's from birds eating the seeds of this tree and crapping them out. I just pull them out.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

Ellford said:


> Difficult to tell from that angle. I get them in my lawn as well and I'm certain it's from birds eating the seeds of this tree and crapping them out. I just pull them out.


There's hundreds of them. Lol. So pulling is only a spot solution here. I see lots of neighbours have them too in our greater neighbourhood


----------

